# Basic skills to play golf



## Wolfman (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a short summary of some of the skills to play golf

When you look at the list its amazing anybody new achieves any of it


1. Play the ball mainly straight

2. Play the ball to a desired distance 

3. Play the ball from varying lies and conditions

4. Play pitch shots accurate enough to hit the green

5. Play chip shots

6. Play bunker shots

7. Putt

8. Play the course with sensible shots well thought out and within your skill set

9. know most of the basic rules / course etiquette, pitch mark repairs, divot replacement

10. know  how to score


No wonder golf is the most frustrating game as some many parts to get right to score well

Makes you think doesnt it !


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 1, 2012)

if that's all there is I wonder why it's so difficult.......


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 1, 2012)

And with the exception  of a few you cannot play the game well if you fail at any of them !

Its a bit like a chain each link ( skill ) is as important to the next one and any part can let you down


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually to just PLAY golf all you need is the ability to generate clubhead speed somehow. The object of the game is to get the ball into the hole in as few strokes as possible, doesnt matter if you take 4 or 14, its all golf.

Of those you listed only 9 and 10 are important


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2012)

It is all about building brick by brick. Get the foundations solid, and you can then build from there


----------

